# Uber driver vs pax: argument over efficient route



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

That was fantastic!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Another fantastic driver


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

He's probably been deactivated unfortunately.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He's probably been deactivated unfortunately.


Of course, Uber always sides with the pax no matter what.
But i think the driver was getting paid 85cents/mile,you can see frustration in his face


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

The future:

Confused immigrant and whiny little tech savvy victim.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Also, I don't think he cares if he gets deactivated. He even says he drives for charity. God I love this guy.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

One young intoxicated lady in a fare last night started commenting on how the Uber GPS (WAZE) was taking her way out of the way b/c I missed an exit. (The exit was on the left 4 lanes over shortly after I entered the interstate.) There were other comments about Uber and "they hired me" I did not take kindly to.

I told her I could let her & friends out of the car once I was off the interstate. They could call another Uber. Friends were telling her to be quiet. I went against the GPS at the next exit & she wanted to know where I was going. The friend in the front seat gave me directions after that.

It was only a 4-mile trip.

I understand the frustration with pax who run their GPS while one is driving. When I hear it going, I ask if the pax if they prefer I use their directions. Yes? So I turn off WAZE and listen to their cell phone. The answer is usually the pax is making sure I am not trying to overcharge them.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> I LOVE THIS DRIVER. He is so right. This cheap ass finally got what's coming to him. If the driver wasn't rich already I would send him some dough.
> 
> I thought it was just me. But now I see everyone, from all walks of life, (even rich people), get mis-treated by these cheap passengers. Accusing you of this and that. I think this ******bag needs to look at how much money he's saved from taking uber. And the driver is right, driving for uber is charity. And these assholes take it for granted. One thing I learned from uber that I would take to another business, is it's okay to have a target market. These cheap ****s would not be who I want to service. Assholes.


This is the kind of business uber is attracting. Like Flys to shiza.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would like to see the first part, if there is one.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

This guy should not be driving people around with an attitude like that and the passenger should have gotten out of the car. Passenger was most likely antagonizing the driver to get the video clip and the driver took and ran with the bait.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began.


This was one of the things that I cited to meter advocates over the years in the meters vs. zones debate. You get the passenger, he gives his address. Most passengers simply want you to drive. So, you drive. Once you are committed to a particular route and can not change it, it is then, that the customer decides to tell you that he does not like the route.

I keep meaning to put a sign in my cab that reads:

I know how to get to your address. That is my business. Be that as it may, if you have a route that you prefer, please tell me before I begin to take you to your destination. It is likely that I know the route. It makes it much simpler for you and me both, if you will tell me at the start that you have a preferred route and what it is. This is America. You are paying. I will be delighted to take the route that you prefer, but please let me know what it is up front.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

That pax is a pro at playing the victim card, and not only created the situation by playing the victim card he continued to aggravate the situation by continuing to play the victim card. 

Uber caters to people who play the victim card. The CSR who got his complaint not only kissed his ass, they left a hickey.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber caters to people who play the victim card. The CSR who got his complaint not only kissed his ass, they left a hickey.


hahahahahha
you are right though


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

DAAALLLAAAASSSSSS !!!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> These cheap ****s would not be who I want to service.


... why I don't drive X


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Once I got complaint about an efficient route on a$ 5 fare ( min at the time )


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


Whew. This driver is having a blowout!
Actually let's call it an Uberout.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

problem is we have passive aggressive passengers who only say they dont like the route after its too late to actually change the route. then they give you attitude and a bad rating. lol


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The worst customers are those that turn on their GPS turn by turn instructions as you drive... I find that incredibly annoying.


----------



## kRaJy_Uber (Jun 15, 2015)

How convenient the video started when it suited the pax. Instead of the driver being canned, it should be the pax. But of course that won't happen.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

His whole point was to be a victim on camera. What a loser. Tell the driver if u know a quicker way than what the gps usually suggest or stfu.

If a pax pulls up the directions on their phone I'll ask the ETA. If it's a quicker route than what Google maps is telling me I'll go that way, if not I'm going with my directions.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

most customers expect the driver to apologize and turn off the app as soon as they say you went the wrong way. i am glad this driver stood up to this cheap customer...LOL. However, being disrespectful, threatening and racist to the customer was not called for.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

kRaJy_Uber said:


> How convenient the video started when it suited the pax. Instead of the driver being canned, it should be the pax. But of course that won't happen.


I agree. I think what would've helped the driver was if he had a dashcam so you know what happened prior to the recording. Although the driver had an accent and diffulty speaking English, I knew what he meant when he said he was just following the GPS. If the rider wanted to take another route, he should've informed the driver beforehand, not when he missed the exit already..

You could also see that the rider was trying to twist the driver's word... Driver said "People like you need to be kicked out" and rider says "you want to kick my @$$".... self entitled pr**k that rider is.


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> ... why I don't drive X


What _*do*_ you drive???


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the passenger kept confusing him. And as soon as he started recording his voice changed and his demeanor changed to "whiny little b!tch"


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> I think the passenger kept confusing him. And as soon as he started recording his voice changed and his demeanor changed to "whiny little b!tch"


Was I the only one who felt like slapping the b!tch when he kept saying "just take me home. Just take me home" in his little whiny voice? Lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, now we are seeing what becomes of kids who grew up watching Caillou.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I will never use your yoober again..


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought the lady in the back seat was gonna start crying.

Those tears wanted to run it was so close.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Luberon said:


> The worst customers are those that turn on their GPS turn by turn instructions as you drive... I find that incredibly annoying.


Omg yes

Nothing says "I'm a huge prick" like someone following the GPS in route from the backseat
.

I keep spare nickels and dimes on hand so if anyone stresses over a turn here or there I can toss em to backseat before they go in to cardiac arrest over that additional 13 cents they might get charged.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

What a freakin prima donna. Smells like a set-up. Poor driver. He should've pulled over and kicked her out


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I would have kicked her out immediately.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Hahahahahhaah I'm keeping some nickles and dimes that's such a good idea. I figure once the annoying prick in the back starts yapping about route youre gonna get a bad rating regardless, might as well have some fun while your at it and throw some pennies their way.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had three guys going to a location they put in so I am driving towards the destination... and they were almost late. When I was having trouble finding it they finally tell me the ****ing hotel name they were going to first...................... and one of the guys goes to his friend "yea i dont where this guy is going" this is the dumbass who gave me the wrong address..... some people man.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

"Do you have a preferred route or shall I just follow the GPS?

My first question after the 'houz it going". 

Uber 101.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He's probably been deactivated unfortunately.


Don't lose your job over a hypersensitive ahol.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> I think the passenger kept confusing him. And as soon as he started recording his voice changed and his demeanor changed to "whiny little b!tch"


Driver should have ended ride and put him out on the street. He's Better off driving a taxi where he can have no recourse dealing with this wimp.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

He is taping without driver auth.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Driver is rich, owns a business and has stock investments. I don't think he would be the type to drive a taxi. I think he just drives uber a few hours a week to shoot the shit.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Gee. My english is not so bad after all.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Driver just doesn't like getting treated like trash. Passenger is probably just racist and cheap.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Driverish said:


> He is taping without driver auth.


That is grounds for lawsuit!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive had two low rating pax(4.3) berate me for taking wrong route half way through the trip, even though i took the fastest (time) route.

Im ejecting every pax from this point on that open their garbage compacter they call mouth.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

#im from india , we are the one who kicked out white man from our country# lol


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

igor l said:


> #im from india , we are the one who kicked out white man from our country# lol


Those white were British only, not all white.So British were cheap according to this driver.. You can shed some light.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Whether the driver is right or wrong, he certainly needs an anger management course. 

Even when you've got the pax from Hell in your car, always show that you're the better (wo)man and stay calm and respectful.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

I had three girls going like 8 miles. The requester b-tch was on the phone with her bf and she changed the destination which was like 1 mile from the pickup. I was like 2 miles on trip. She said can you stop the meter and take us to the destination because I changed the destination like 20 min ago. I said it would be better if you ask Uber for fare adjustment. When I saw this video, I am that what could have done to that b-tch because I was very angry.


----------



## GUM1BALL (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this. Unfortunately this situation is very bad. I can just see this hitting the evening news.
Have to cut the rates again to get more riders. Right or wrong, this driver is cutting his own throat


----------



## GUM1BALL (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol!!! Have UberX, UberSelect, UberBlack..... Now have Uberassault!!!! Lowest fare yet!!!


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Why are so many people disrespecting women on this thread.? The pax was a...hole, not a woman.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope this goes viral in India. It needs subtitles in Hindi and others languages. Make sure you go direct to YouTube and Like it.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

They kicked out the white man! Lmao. What if we kicked them out of here? 

If the driver as really rich, he would not care about his rating and dropped the broad off on the curb right then and there.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Broad ? Don't think so.



ColdRider said:


> If the driver as really rich, he would not care about his rating and dropped the broad off on the curb right then and there.


And pass up the chance to tell off that slimy little whiner. Ah, the joy of being rich enough to speak your mind and verbally knock down an arrogant, insulting two bit cheapo.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

He's probably piss poor, those who have money don't flaunt it!


Sacto Burbs said:


> Broad ? Don't think so.
> 
> And pass up the chance to tell off that slimy little whiner. Ah, the joy of being rich enough to speak your mind and knock down an arrogant, insulting two bit cheapo.


es


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> He's probably piss poor, those who have money don't flaunt it!
> 
> es


You've never been Nouveau Riche ! You bet we flaunt it !  Only old money keeps quiet.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

This is nothing more than a toxic pissing match by the time the video starts. Pure torture. I guarantee you, each of those people were getting off on that bullshit. Drama lovers seek attention and kicks. Pure torture.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Broad ? Don't think so.
> 
> And pass up the chance to tell off that slimy little whiner. Ah, the joy of being rich enough to speak your mind and verbally knock down an arrogant, insulting two bit cheapo.


Ah the joy of still getting dropped off at his/her location and then emailing this video to uber support and not having to pay a dime for the ride!

Driver really won there!


----------



## Tiger66 (Sep 9, 2015)

We all uber drivers should have courage like this great driver , put this cheap ass passenger on his place.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> He's probably piss poor, those who have money don't flaunt it!
> 
> es


Ahhhm, Did you notice the Lexus logo on the steering wheel?

Last time I checked, even a second hand Lexus ain't cheap.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, though not the point of this thread, I'm dollar to donuts this pax is a gay male. Not a woman, not someone to procreate with. It's a gay male. And that is beautiful, of course, but that ain't no woman for those saying "she".


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Okay, though not the point of this thread, I'm dollar to donuts this pax is a gay male. Not a woman, not someone to procreate with. It's a gay male. And that is beautiful, of course, but that ain't no woman for those saying "she".


Agreed. Thats clearly a dude in the back seat


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Ahhhm, Did you notice the Lexus logo on the steering wheel?
> 
> Last time I checked, even a second hand Lexus ain't cheap.


Credit is easy to come by if you pay your bills and have fico score over 650. I can drive a Mercedes and I'm not a millionaire. We all have overhead to pay, the guy is making ends meet but just had a blow out. I have too, and I got filmed by the prick as well. Put in a cleaning fee request before he lodged his complaint against me. Beat him to the punch with uber and they had my back.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

He was not supposed to give direction if he had already punched the address in the app. If driver takes longer route, he can write to Uber support and get reimbursement. Riders should keep in mind this is cheapest UberX not 911 ambulance which can save your time. Driver was just a victim for filming.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

WOW. Only five days ago? That driver.. An ABSOLUTE NO NO! 

I wonder if this showed up on the news


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


I cannot believe that people are willingly signing up to put themselves through this BS. No conversation with a customer of this sort is ever going to result in anything positive. Pull over. Eject whining person. Go on about your business. Good God.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Not a woman, not someone to procreate with. It's a gay male. And that is beautiful, of course, but that ain't no woman for those saying "she".


Will you guys quit these "politically correct" statements? Why does it have to be "beautiful" huh? 

If it was a straight man or woman, would you feel the need to further emphasize the "beauty" of he/she being straight?

Am tired of ppl needing to protect themselves from being labeled a homophobe by making statements such as "it's amazing & lovely that they are a gay couple."

WTF...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


lol thanks for sharing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, now we are seeing what becomes of kids who grew up watching Caillou.


Do you not mean "*CRY*ou"? GF had the neighbour's small child over once and they were watching it. I could hear it while I was in the bath tub (GF always has had the tube up loud) . I never have heard a cartoon child who cried so much. I understand that its creators are from French Canada. I lived in Montreal for three years. I can not imagine anyone from French Canada who would write something like that. Certainly none of the French Canadians that I knew would have written a cartoon like that.



PoorBasterd said:


> even a second hand Lexus ain't cheap.


What is a Lexus but a Toyota with a fancy price tag?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

I was merely trying to bypass the inevitable deluge of police who would call me out for my post. Maybe this does make me too sensitized to offending others but my point was still made, just with a bit of tact. Too often points of interest get lost in the alarms of the easily provoked. If this makes me scared to be perceived as a homophobe in your eyes or any others I'd say it's also so my point doesn't get lost in someone's paranoia. And, sure, heterosexuality is delightful too but this pax is clearly a queen. Sen


Pascal O. said:


> Will you guys quit these "politically correct" statements? Why does it have to be "beautiful" huh?
> 
> If it was a straight man or woman, would you feel the need to further emphasize the "beauty" of he/she being straight?
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> I was merely trying to bypass the inevitable deluge of police. Too often points of interest get lost in the alarms of the easily provoked.


This PC nonsense became a study in ridicule long past. Now you must walk on eggshells around everyone and everything--with, of course, one exception. Total gar-*bah*-hay.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> I was merely trying to bypass the inevitable deluge of police who would call me out for my post. Maybe this does make me too sensitized to offending others but my point was still made, just with a bit of tact. Too often points of interest get lost in the alarms of the easily provoked. If this makes me scared to be perceived as a homophobe in your eyes or any others I'd say it's also so my point doesn't get lost in someone's paranoia. And, sure, heterosexuality is delightful too but this pax is clearly a queen. Sen


A pax is a pax. Leave bedroom inspection off this forum, ok. Just like a driver is a driver. It has nothing to do with being PC. It has everything to do with when posters are so obsessed with other people's genitalia and what they may or may not do with said genitalia that marks you as creepy. Gender and sexual orientation do not belong here unless we are talking about who is hitting on whom inappropriately.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you not mean "*CRY*ou"? GF had the neighbour's small child over once and they were watching it. I could hear it while I was in the bath tub (GF always has had the tube up loud) . I never have heard a cartoon child who cried so much. I understand that its creators are from French Canada. I lived in Montreal for three years. I can not imagine anyone from French Canada who would write something like that. Certainly none of the French Canadians that I knew would have written a cartoon like that.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Your back, good gaydar by the way! I thought they ousted you for your thread about Halloween. That was a good one, I've been warned as well so good to see you escaped the guilletine.
Steve


Cou-ber said:


> Okay, though not the point of this thread, I'm dollar to donuts this pax is a gay male. Not a woman, not someone to procreate with. It's a gay male. And that is beautiful, of course, but that ain't no woman for those saying "she".


back


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> MEDIA]


Funny commentary on Ol' CRYou. Thank you.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> A pax is a pax. Leave bedroom inspection off this forum, ok. Just like a driver is a driver. It has nothing to do with being PC. It has everything to do with when posters are so obsessed with other people's genitalia and what they may or may not do with said genitalia that marks you are creepy. Gender and sexual orientation do not belong here unless we are talking about who is hitting on whom inappropriately.


I'll ignore the fact that your comment has zero to do with the dialogue I had with the other member of which you were not even a part. When gender is misidentified as it has been multiple times here, it should be corrected. Who mentioned genitalia? You. So by your own logic you are creepy. Now, seriously, guy, blow off.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

He seems like a nice old man...but he wouldn't let it go. He was in the wrong
It was funny when he said "drive for charity"


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> most customers expect the driver to apologize and turn off the app as soon as they say you went the wrong way.


If they ever tell me I went the wrong way, I'd say oh, I didn't hear you say "Turn left" back there (because they didn't say it). I tell them I follow the GPS unless I know a better route or the passenger says something in time for me to act on it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> What a freakin prima donna. Smells like a set-up. Poor driver. He should've pulled over and kicked her out


Yep why argue kick them out of your car


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

superv..this is how u argue..pax think they are being cheated with such a cheap ass rate with.85/Miles..when there was a time people argue with cab, now argue with Uber.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> superv..this is how u argue..pax think they are being cheated with such a cheap ass rate with.85/Miles..when there was a time people argue with cab, now argue with Uber.


uber created a bunch of cheap ass passanger we use to compete for price with the cabs now it's lyft.Next price competition is the city bus


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

There was never any incident where a PAX told me which way to go, never, I always see them on their phone double checking the route, which does not bother me, as I know which way I am going "all the time", it's to my benefit to get them there as fast and safely as possible, the more fares I do before I get fatigued the better. Eight out of ten trips, the pax always tell me how fast and painless the trip was.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> There was never any incident where a PAX told me which way to go, never, I always see them on their phone double checking the route, which does not bother me, as I know which way I am going "all the time", it's too my benefit to get them there as fast and safely as possible, the more fares I do before I get fatigued the better. Eight out of ten trips, the pax always tell me how fast and painless the trip was.


Did they move you to black car status


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Did they move you to black car status


Of course not, they cut the fares by 35% and told me and everyone else we would make more money, lol.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> Of course not, they cut the fares by 35% and told me and everyone else we would make more money, lol.


Oh you make more you just got to do five times as many trips


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

ORT said:


> There was never any incident where a PAX told me which way to go, never, I always see them on their phone double checking the route, which does not bother me, as I know which way I am going "all the time", it's to my benefit to get them there as fast and safely as possible, the more fares I do before I get fatigued the better. Eight out of ten trips, the pax always tell me how fast and painless the trip was.


 reading those feedback that rider left for you. Thats great. But at the end of the day we all are just the numbers for Uber bank. Even i do have lots of Good feed back and it feels good when i read. But Uber dont give a f*** about it. I quit driving now. Thank God i never had a problem with any of my pax in 5600 trips with 4.85 rating. so, Uber off.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> uber created a bunch of cheap ass passanger we use to compete for price with the cabs now it's lyft.Next price competition is the city bus


if its a city bus then who will drive. May be driverless car in which Uber is investing, but it will take another 10 years . Man it will be fun to watch that robotics car coming to ur door and waiting. what will the car do if i dont show up and just ping around and cancel as many times i feel like. love to see that driver less car taking an exit on interstate and making a u turn to pick me up at my location and i cancel in 4 minute to see Uber people reaction behind those computer controlling car and after 5 minute again i call and cancel lol.....man eagerly waiting for that moment now......


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> if its a city bus then who will drive. May be driverless car in which Uber is investing, but it will take another 10 years . Man it will be fun to watch that robotics car coming to ur door and waiting. what will the car do if i dont show up and just ping around and cancel as many times i feel like. love to see that driver less car taking an exit on interstate and making a u turn to pick me up at my location and i cancel in 4 minute to see Uber people reaction behind those computer controlling car and after 5 minute again i call and cancel lol.....man eagerly waiting for that moment now......


There will still be driver signing up.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> Why are so many people disrespecting women on this thread.? The pax was a...hole, not a woman.


Don't let the voice fool you. That was a guy!


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Will you guys quit these "politically correct" statements? Why does it have to be "beautiful" huh?
> 
> If it was a straight man or woman, would you feel the need to further emphasize the "beauty" of he/she being straight?
> 
> ...


You have to look at who is the Houston Mayor at the moment to understand. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annise_Parker


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> uber created a bunch of cheap ass passanger we use to compete for price with the cabs now it's lyft.Next price competition is the city bus


Sadly, the BUS will NOT be competition for Uber......Uber WILL beat them price wise soon.... Sigh ;-(

Andy


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would like to see the first part, if there is one.


Of course, this little snot nose probably yelled at the driver which is probably 3 times his age and the old guy had had enough of the abuse from drunks and ******bags pinching pennies. That could care less about his car and feel they made it in life because they can rate a driver!! 
Yes, yup you made it !! You're a baller!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Was I the only one who felt like slapping the b!tch when he kept saying "just take me home. Just take me home" in his little whiny voice? Lol


I would have now son! I'm gonna get the belt out..lmao


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I hope this goes viral in India. It needs subtitles in Hindi and others languages. Make sure you go direct to YouTube and Like it.


The president in India is gonna give this guy a medal!!! Bollywood is gonna roll out the red carpet and give him a brand new red on red Range Rover to do tripda in India!!


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> I was merely trying to bypass the inevitable deluge of police who would call me out for my post. Maybe this does make me too sensitized to offending others but my point was still made, just with a bit of tact. Too often points of interest get lost in the alarms of the easily provoked. If this makes me scared to be perceived as a homophobe in your eyes or any others I'd say it's also so my point doesn't get lost in someone's paranoia. And, sure, heterosexuality is delightful too but this pax is clearly a queen. Sen


Sadly, you actually make valid points. I see this on a daily basis. Ppl really are so sensitive these days and every1 is quick to judge if you are on the black or white side (not referring to race here). There is no neutral zone.

You can't have some1 who doesn't care for either sides & just wants to go on about their day & be neutral. Nope. Some1 HAS to label them as being either for or against a cause, race, sexual orientation or sth. 



Just one more trip said:


> You have to look at who is the Houston Mayor at the moment to understand. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annise_Parker


Aaaah, I see.

Don't want to piss off our Houston Mayors now do we.

And w/ influencial ppl like Ellen DeGeneres (I like her btw), it only makes it worse.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

I posted an updated version of the video w/ reduced background noise and a more appropriate title...


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Must remember that...riders carry cell phones and can record conversations...then play back portions to support their own agendas. Problem is, even if I have a dash cam to record myself, I can't save every ride indefinitely.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Must remember that...riders carry cell phones and can record conversations...then play back portions to support their own agendas. Problem is, even if I have a dash cam to record myself, I can't save every ride indefinitely.


that's why you delete all previous rides with no issues and just start fresh each trip. I'm sure a 50-100gb SD card is enough to support a whole shift of recording. and if no issues, delete it that night and start again. That way you have everything recorded.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Luberon said:


> The worst customers are those that turn on their GPS turn by turn instructions as you drive... I find that incredibly annoying.


yep ... an instant 2* from me ... It reminds me of the signs you see at the Garage when getting your car serviced:

You give me your favorite route or tell me to use GPS = 5 stars
You change route after we pull away from curb but before I'm committed to my route = 4 stars
You change route after I'm committed to the route = 3 stars
You tell me "seems to be moving faster on _____" because you're following along on Waze or other GPS = 2 stars
You turn on up the volume on your GPS so I can hear turn-by-turn directions = 1 star
You give me attitude when I don't follow the audible turn-by-turn directions from your GPS = 1 star & pull to the side of the road ... trip has ended ... bye bye


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> there was a time people argue with cab.


They still argue with cab drivers. Before 2008, when Washington cabs did not have meters, the route was not that big a deal. It was X dollars for A zones, so the rate was set. Now, with the meters, there are more arguments. I tried to tell the meter proponents that for years, as I had driven a metered cab in the suburbs, so my experience had taught me a thing or two. No one listened, because all of them are so much smarter than any of us who actually have some experience.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Must remember that...riders carry cell phones and can record conversations...then play back portions to support their own agendas. Problem is, even if I have a dash cam to record myself, I can't save every ride indefinitely.


I have 7 SD cards for my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1jbc2DY) ... one for each day of the week. I keep a backup for 1 week ... and if there were any issues or potential issues ... I transfer the data from the SD card to one of my cloud accounts for safe keeping ... we have a script that automatically purges the files after 30 days, if I haven't moved them before hand. *been in IT too long not to keep a 1 week backup ... but I started with 2 SD cards and eventually got 7 of them


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Must remember that...riders carry cell phones and can record conversations...then play back portions to support their own agendas. Problem is, even if I have a dash cam to record myself, I can't save every ride indefinitely.


look like he started recording when he was playing the victim


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I lived not far from the area they're mentioning here in the video...LBJ, tollway, 35, 75.. arapaho is east to west Richardson Texas.. It's probably pennies in any direction to where this disrespectful snot nose needed to go..

when a passenger is using waze load it on your device as well using the Uber app and you'll see there are times where waze will give each of you different directions..

People have always argued regarding the fastest route and now gps apps are doing the same!

Last week I took a couple on a 90 mile trip from New York to Connecticut. they slept most of the way and never questioned a thing.. 

If you don't like the metered service use a flat rate service! it's that simple.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> I lived not far from the area they're mentioning here in the video...LBJ, tollway, 35, 75.. arapaho is east to west Richardson Texas.. It's probably pennies in any direction to where this disrespectful snot nose needed to go..
> 
> when a passenger is using waze load it on your device as well using the Uber app and you'll see there are times where waze will give each of you different directions..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight in confirming that whatever route this cheapo wanted to take wouldnt have made a difference.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They still argue with cab drivers. Before 2008, when Washington cabs did not have meters, the route was not that big a deal. It was X dollars for A zones, so the rate was set. Now, with the meters, there are more arguments. I tried to tell the meter proponents that for years, as I had driven a metered cab in the suburbs, so my experience had taught me a thing or two. No one listened, because all of them are so much smarter than any of us who actually have some experience.


That also can come into play with street spellings. You have to love the visitors who come into town telling you the spelling is one way when you know good and well the spelling is another. One woman get into my car with hot attitude telling me the street name was "Sims St." and I knew good and well that it was spelled "Semmes St." because of the area of town that she was going to. Some people just HAVE to know everything. It's always nice to grin and nod when you reach the destination and they look like a fool.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


^^^
This should be an SNL skin.... it's just about the right length of time.

Love it at just after 2:55 where the driver says words to the effect that "You're the reason we kicked the White man out of our country". 
Priceless! 
And a 125K investment in his car? 
He must have a Santander lease. 
As a passenger, I would have started holding my left arm and chest and said that I'm having a heart attack.... might as well dig a little deeper into the Uber coffers.


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

So yeah... My wife and I both drive and she happens to be Indian. Needless to say this sparked an interesting conversation. Especially since I actually sided with the customer. #angryindianwife #husbandfail


----------



## Driving-in-LA (Aug 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


As soon as he start recoring without the driver autorisation He start saying I JUST WANT TO GO HOMEEEEEEE so pleaseee take me HOMEEEE
Jajaja so patetic


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I have 7 SD cards for my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1jbc2DY) ... one for each day of the week. I keep a backup for 1 week ... and if there were any issues or potential issues ... I transfer the data from the SD card to one of my cloud accounts for safe keeping ... we have a script that automatically purges the files after 30 days, if I haven't moved them before hand. *been in IT too long not to keep a 1 week backup ... but I started with 2 SD cards and eventually got 7 of them


Have you ever used the dash cam successfully to dispute a rider?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Have you ever used the dash cam successfully to dispute a rider?


Knock on wood ... I haven't needed to with Uber, thus far. However, in a previous gig my dash cam was used in court to dispute a _rider_


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> If you don't like the metered service use a flat rate service! it's that simple.


Sometimes I ask pax: "How'd you like flying ____ ? ... man I love the seats and amenities in First Class" ... if they agree, ask them what they ate on the plane ... sometimes they'll lie just to feel important (even if they sat in coach) ... and if they tell me what they ate or drank in 1st ... then I've got them. Now go in for the kill (close) ... "well, I'm not talking from experience I lived vicariously through the First Class experience while reading an online blog somewhere ... maybe after I pay off my kid's college bills then I can afford to take a little vacation ... but I doubt I'll ever be able to afford a 1st class ticket"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> You have to love the visitors who come into town telling you the spelling is one way when you know good and well the spelling is another.
> 
> One woman get into my car with telling me the street name was "Sims St." and I knew good and well that it was spelled "Semmes St." because of the area of town that she was going to.
> 
> ...


Yes, correct. You live there, they do not. This means that they know how to spell the street and you do not.

Is there a "Sims" connected with Memphis history? I do not know from where Rafael Semmes came or where he lived, but as Memphis was in the Confederacy and Rafael Semmes was skipper of the C.S.S. *Alabama*, if a local told me that it was "Semmes" and not "Sims", my money would be on the local's word.

Those of you who think that you know everything are very annoying to those of us who do.

Ah, yes, that wonderful "I told you so" feeling.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

he should have toss his ass out of his car on I 635 if you going to get one star earn it


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Sometimes I ask pax: "How'd you like flying ____ ? ... man I love the seats and amenities in First Class" ... if they agree, ask them what they ate on the plane ... sometimes they'll lie just to feel important (even if they sat in coach) ... and if they tell me what they ate or drank in 1st ... then I've got them. Now go in for the kill (close) ... "well, I'm not talking from experience I lived vicariously through the First Class experience while reading an online blog somewhere ... maybe after I pay off my kid's college bills then I can afford to take a little vacation ... but I doubt I'll ever be able to afford a 1st class ticket"


You're talking about normal people and we're talking about people with mental illness.

Almost every uber black I did tonight had a surge as high as 2.9 and each if I could have asked how do you like to fly and they would have replied in decent fashion. I did one Uber xl with 1.5 surge and their response to the same question would have been wtf are you talking about. Because they were flying on some other shit. So I sat quietly and took them to their next watering hole and booked it and did not accept another X job since. Uber X should only be accepted no later than 8pm. Can you imagine that psycho kid after dark with his fix on!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> he should have toss his ass out of his car on I 635 if you going to get one star earn it


Yea, a girl did the same to me over a block with her waze going and I tore her a new one as I pulled over and hit the eject button.. Both of u Coke heads out!! I told them!! Filed a passenger issue straight after.. Girl sitting behind me chatting to her friend and she screams "DRIVER! Make a left" like a foot from my ear!! ****!!! I was pissed!!! !!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> You're talking about normal people and we're talking about people with mental illness.


True ... then again I only do Lux or Black trips ... unless I'm "desperate" (not).

But then again I no longer work in NYC ... though there I did a stint as a gypsy in El Barrio in the 70's ... but that was a long time ago; back when things were simple ... didn't have tourists (or any sane person for that matter) wandering around Times SQ after dark; CBGB's was alive and well ... NYU ran the film "Behind the Green Door" to a standing only crowd ... and you held up 5 fingers when flagging down a cab in NYC in the rain (signifying that you were going to tip at least $5 over meter ... otherwise the cabs didn't stop to pick you up and often the hit the puddle in front of you) ... ahh the Good Old Days


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> True ... then again I only do Lux or Black trips ... unless I'm "desperate" (not).
> 
> But then again I no longer work in NYC ... though there I did a stint as a gypsy in El Barrio in the 70's ... but that was a long time ago; back when things were simple ... didn't have tourists (or any sane person for that matter) wandering around Times SQ after dark; CBGB's was alive and well ... NYU ran the film "Behind the Green Door" to a standing only crowd ... and you held up 5 fingers when flagging down a cab in NYC in the rain (signifying that you were going to tip at least $5 over meter ... otherwise the cabs didn't stop to pick you up and often the hit the puddle in front of you) ... ahh the Good Old Days


With street justice back then a kid like the one in the back of that minivan would have gotten a kick in the ass and paid full fare for half a trip, but the lesson..... "PRICELESS"!!!lmao!! I really feel bad for girls that are looking to get married theses days! SLIM pickings!! I swear man, even as a teenager back then, I never once argued with a cab driver or questioned which way he was going (unless he didn't know how to get to Brooklyn  even then help a f--ing guy out!!! WTF is wrong with people today)and never ever..... neeeeever !! Did I not tip!!! EVER!!! Even into the 90s when I was living in Dallas every time I flew into New York I always tipped! I never even heard of a guy or a gal not tipping a car service or a cab even if the guy took a wrong turn or ran into traffic! Like so what shit happens!!!

The five fingers was surge pricing!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> The five fingers was surge pricing!!


yep ... But if you didn't hold up 5 fingers in the rain or snow ... cabs cruised by like you weren't even there. And you're right, even back in the 90's every time I had a car service ... we gave the driver at least 18% tip ... normally 20% (in advance). I always tipped in advance ... to ensure that the driver knew how much I valued his service ... tipping the driver in advance generally garnered a few extra considerations ... driver got the hotel to let him park up front to help speed up my exit ... driver generally offered to get me a water or soda (occasionally a beer/cocktail or stogie). Overall, rewarding the driver in advance made for a far more pleasurable trip ... kind of like tipping the bar tenders before you get your drink (does wonders). In the 1-year of Ubering in Texas ... only once had a pax give me a tip in advance ... asked him if he was from NYC ... he's from Larchmont (close enough)


----------



## ALB529 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Okay, though not the point of this thread, I'm dollar to donuts this pax is a gay male. Not a woman, not someone to procreate with. It's a gay male. And that is beautiful, of course, but that ain't no woman for those saying "she".


I think those who were calling him a women were referring to the way he was carrying on as a victim. I think we all new he was a male, he just seemed to act like a women in that situation in the opinion of some people...


----------



## ALB529 (Nov 6, 2015)

I use the quickest route to get to drop off destination which doesn't always mean less miles to the destination. When the rider goes to his or her GPS which seems to always be set to the shortest right, which doesn't always mean the quickest route. The rider is looking at the number of miles to the drop off location and you the driver are looking at shortest time in minutes it would take you to get to the drop off location. This is were the driver and rider tend to bump heads with each other.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ALB529 said:


> I think those who were calling him a women were referring to the way he was carrying on as a victim. I think we all new he was a male, he just seemed to act like a women in that situation in the opinion of some people...


Not the women I know  They don't take no s*** like that.


----------



## ALB529 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Not the women I know  They don't take no s*** like that.


What I meant is that to some he seem very feminine when he was talking, and that's why they referred to him as being a women...<L>(Laughing)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ALB529 said:


> What I meant is that to some he seem very feminine when he was talking, and that's why they referred to him as being a women...<L>(Laughing)


You are hanging with the wrong women  I am surrounded by feminine women, and they are attractive AND don't take no s***. If you mean those con artists who pretend to be oh so fragile, I got news. You are being played


----------



## RVM (Oct 20, 2015)

It is possible that the pax was intentionally trying to get a rise out of the driver, but, seriously, does no one else see this as being a gross overreaction by the driver regardless of what the pax did? We speak of being professionals in this, but where is the professionalism in this behavior. I do sympathize with the frustration he and our fellow drivers feel at this situation (and at the Uber driver experience in general.) I have been there. But I don't think I would ever allow an escalation like this and I wonder that this seems appropriate to everyone else.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RVM said:


> It is possible that the pax was intentionally trying to get a rise out of the driver, but, seriously, does no one else see this as being a gross overreaction by the driver regardless of what the pax did? We speak of being professionals in this, but where is the professionalism in this behavior. I do sympathize with the frustration he and our fellow drivers feel at this situation (and at the Uber driver experience in general.) I have been there. But I don't think I would ever allow an escalation like this and I wonder that this seems appropriate to everyone else.


the driver should have just told him to get out no reason to argue


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

This video simply reinforces the notion that the quality of both the PAX and the drivers seems to be going downhill as time goes on with this company. Very true. Read about such a thing here on this forum and am noticing it first hand as a driver as well As another thread on this forum stated, this rideshare thing with this "technology" company truly has gone to hell,


----------



## Ericuber (Nov 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


I know this all too well. I have passengers tell me sometimes oh you went a longer way. I go where GPS sends me. According to the GPS its shortest way. I think it's not really a longer way people just think it is and want to be right.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

I had this jerk the other night who said I took the wrong turn & it will now take an extra 10 minutes. From where we were when he said it the gps eta was 10 minutes. So how it would take an extra 10 minutes I do not know unless he wanted me to end the trip then & he walked the rest of the way. Guess he forgot it was 2am in the morning with no traffic around.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Ericuber said:


> I know this all too well. I have passengers tell me sometimes oh you went a longer way. I go where GPS sends me. According to the GPS its shortest way. I think it's not really a longer way people just think it is and want to be right.


I use my GPS not google maps. My GPS is set for the shortest route. You cannot do this for Google maps. Google maps, so I have been told, is set by default for the shortest time but does not consider the time of day or traffic density. In most cases it does not matter what setting but when Google maps wants you to pick up/drop off at an alley behind their house/destination it is not the quickest nor shortest way to go.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

that driver is the boss and has more patience than i do.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Whew. This driver is having a blowout!
> Actually let's call it an Uberout.


Lets call it UberRage.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

lolz.

This is why I ask if a pax has a preferred route, cause why not? Hopefully they'll suggest a way that's technically longer, (despite what they think).


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay the driver is taking it too far but I really do hate when pax say it is fine to follow the GPS and then get mad at the directions. Either they can direct me or I am using the GPS I hate the midstream input.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you notice how the pax always quickly chimed in with one little last comment, ..every..single..time!
Born d_ckhead.


----------



## Milpitasuberguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location





Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


As an uber driver I find the actions of this driver to be very offensive. In my oppinon he did not handle the situation well at all. I hope that Uber removes him off the suystem. He gives Uber a bad name. As Uber drivers we need to have good customer service skills. Yelling at the PAX is not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Milpitasuberguy said:


> As an uber driver I find the actions of this driver to be very offensive. In my oppinon he did not handle the situation well at all. I hope that Uber removes him off the suystem. He gives Uber a bad name. As Uber drivers we need to have good customer service skills. Yelling at the PAX is not going to get you anywhere.


Disagree. Pax accused him of trying to rip him off. Attacked the drivers integrity - and would not back down. Would not apologize, even fake apologize.

We are UberX. We don't have to take this shit from anyone. You are being a "shut up and take this shit" advocate.

Prove there is an upside to this? Dignity is a precious thing, worth fighting for.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Those cheap PAX that 1 stars you for " trying to rip me off " should all rot.
I'm in the state of mind where one utterance that I find intolerable gets an immediate ejection from my vehicle.
I don't feel like dealing with cheap people who in the right mind, should appreciate the service "we" individually provide.
Last 3 airport pickups, I didn't help load or unload luggage, I just stood there in case these MFs scratched or scuffed my car. If then, we going to brawl or in cases of female, a swung luggage and a finger.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ten years ago, people hated the taxi industry because of reasons like this. Driver took the supposed wrong way when he was strictly following GPS or his standard habitual route from Point A to B and the passenger questions the driver's intentions while in the driver's mind, he is doing everything he has been asked of.

This is a question that will never go away and a clear example that over time, people will always distrust on demand transportation not because the driver is trying to rip them off, but because the passenger, whether faster, slower, longer or shorter, just has a different way of getting from A to B.


----------



## TOKI (Dec 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to me this could have all been avoided if the pax,who obviously wanted to go a particular way, could have said so as soon as the trip began. Because if you dont, obviously the driver is gonna follow the GPS if they dont know how to get there. FYI: there are many different ways to get to a location


Then when you ask if there is a particular way to they prefer, they in the back rating you on not knowing the area well. Customers are wrong for doing this and UBER encourage it.


----------

